
Pure CSS, equal-width navigation tabs. - jonkratz
http://jsfiddle.net/csswizardry/zfSt4/
======
protonfish
Basically just using display: table, table-row, table-cell CSS - poorly (It
doesn't work in IE8.) Claims table-layout: fixed is "magic." Calls CSS classes
"objects." Inconsistent and unhelpful indentation of CSS plus 47 blank lines
added in the middle. Classes (with double underscores) are added to child
elements unnecessarily. Grade: C-

~~~
devrelm
Yeah, figured this would at least use flexbox or something.

~~~
hhaidar
Here's a quick version using flexbox:
[http://jsfiddle.net/zfSt4/67/](http://jsfiddle.net/zfSt4/67/)

